# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Слушатель

## sperk

Помоги меня пожалуйста с этим кино. Знаю, что это скучно, так что даже если ты трудишься заполнить одного предложения, то я буду очень благодарен!  ::    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vp4dPNC7xrA 
Ж: Сумасшедший, как ты я раньше не ? такого энергичного специалиста
М: Вы ? меня вообще не ? внимание ?
-------------------------
М: ? четвертый месяц компания ? ??
Ж: ??
--------------------------------
М: Я стараюсь ? изо всех сил стараюсь
---------------------
Ж: Что, что же ты раньше ты молчал ??
М: О чем ??
М:  О том что ?? возглавит даже общее дело
М: А вы не спрашивала ??
М: Нет, управляющий ?? не меньше, нет, второй заместитель, нет, первый, нет вице-президент

----------


## Оля

> Помогите мне, пожалуйста, с этим кино. Знаю, что это скучно, так что даже если [s:2a7yv3ja]ты трудишься[/s:2a7yv3ja] вы потрудитесь заполнить [s:2a7yv3ja]одного[/s:2a7yv3ja] хотя бы одно предложение, то я буду очень благодарен!

  

> Ж: [s:2a7yv3ja]Сумасшедший[/s:2a7yv3ja] С ума сойти! Как [s:2a7yv3ja]ты[/s:2a7yv3ja] это я раньше не замечала такого энергичного специалиста?
> М: Вы ? меня вообще не ? внимание ? Вы на меня вообще не обращаете внимания, Раиса Павловна! 
> -------------------------
> М: ? четвертый месяц компания ? ?? Обидно! Четвертый месяц в компании... (А ведь я ещё??) младший менеджер по продажам.
> Ж: ?? Больше (it sounds indistinct, like "меньше", but she says "больше", of course, otherwise it wouldn't make sense) напора, голубчик. Инициатива, самоотдача - глядишь, и ты уже заведующий филиалом!
> -------------------------------- 
> М: Я стараюсь, Раиса Павловна! Изо всех сил стараюсь! 
> ---------------------
> Ж: Что, что ж ты раньше-то молчал, негодник?
> ...

----------


## sperk

Спасибо!
О том, что способен возглавить даже общий отдел! - Is this some kind of joke or is it to be taken literally?

----------


## Оля

> О том, что способен возглавить даже общий отдел! - Is this some kind of joke or is it to be taken literally?

 I do not see any joke here. I think they have a department in their firm named общий (general or something; but not "main"... oh well, who knows).

----------


## Wowik

Общий отдел
Иногда это просто канцелярия (office management): http://www.agtu.ru/general_div
1. Постановка и совершенствование делопроизводства.
2. Организация правильного учета и регистрации корреспонденции.
3. Обеспечение контроля за выполнением распорядительных документов вышестоящих органов, руководства и заявлений граждан.
4. Организация использования и хранения документальных материалов, законченных делопроизводством. 
Иногда это то, что в другие отделы не попало (business infrastructure management): http://www.hr-portal.ru/pages/Di/621.php
a.  Управление материально-техническим обеспечением бизнес-процессов,
b.  Поддержание инфраструктуры  для безусловного обеспечения бизнес-процессов,
c.  Оперативное управление инфраструктурой.

----------


## sperk

Если удобно, помогите пожалуйста  с этим:
Спасибо! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGFhGmD7Ohg 
М: Что? Раиса Павловна, вы..ЧЧЧто..Здравствуй
Ж: ?  Ну я ожидала
М: Раиса Павловна, Я..
Ж: Ты, уволен. Собака.
М: Я...
Ж: Алло, милиция ?  зверское изнасилование. Пожалуйста, приезжайте умоляю. Пожалуйста, приезжайте.
М: Раиса Павловна, он ушел.
Ж: Что, Что?
М: Ваш муж, он ушел.
Ж: ?
М: Ну, ну что ты и к лучшему.
Ж: Что к лучшему?
М: Ну, сама собиралась ?  рассказать
Ж: Я   ? в руках контрольный пакет акций компании, ему стоит пальца пошевелит и мы с тобой на помойке. Тебе устраивать ? помойки
М: С вами где угодно Раиса Павловна, но зачем сразу уставаться?

----------


## Оля

> Если [s:1mfwjvvj]удобно[/s:1mfwjvvj] можно, помогите, пожалуйста, с этим:
> Спасибо! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGFhGmD7Ohg 
> М: Что? Раиса Павловна, вы..ЧЧЧто.. (<-- this part is very indistinct) [s:1mfwjvvj]Здравствуй[/s:1mfwjvvj] Здрасьте...
> Ж: ?  Ну я ожидала Это он, мерзавец! Ну, не ожидала! _(she's trying to explain to her husband that it's fault of that guy, not her; "это он" - it's him, it's his fault)_
> М: Ну, Раиса Павловна, я (же?)..
> Ж: Ты, уволен. Собака.
> М: Я...
> Ж: Алло, милиция? (Парусный?) проезд, 17. Зверское изнасилование. Пожалуйста, приезжайте, умоляю. Пожалуйста, приезжайте.
> М: Раиса Павловна, он ушел.
> ...

----------


## sperk

Спасибо!

----------


## sperk

Ещё клип пожалуйста.
Спасибо!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZvMqxGzHEA 
Ж: А что ты можешь мене предложить? Менеджер по продажам.
М: Очень даже много, Раиса Павловна. Сейчас главный контрольный перейдите. Покатите на него встречным ? А у меня ? 
Ж: Ты прав, ты прав. Нужно зарабатываться до последнего. Может быть удаться откачать у него
на судье хотя бы процентов в десять, хотя бы в пять, хотя бы пять можно будет ? до конца жизни.
М: Какой там пять, десять? Мы ? на половину как минимум. Мы и вы юридический ? Можете на меня положиться.
Ж: Подожди, нужно продумать нашу стратегическому проведению на судье. Первый..

----------


## Оля

> Ещё клип*,* пожалуйста.
> Спасибо! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZvMqxGzHEA 
> Ж: А что ты можешь мне предложить? Менеджер по продажам!
> М: Очень даже многое, Раиса Павловна. Сейчас [s:2de1szzk]главный контрольный перейдите[/s:2de1szzk] главное - Петрова опередить. Покатить на него [с] встречным иском. А у меня крутые концы в прокуратуре, мы еще увидим кто кого.
> Ж: Ты прав, ты прав. Нужно [s:2de1szzk]зарабатываться[/s:2de1szzk] царапаться до последнего. Может быть*,* [s:2de1szzk]удаться[/s:2de1szzk]  уда*ст*ся откачать у него на [s:2de1szzk]судье[/s:2de1szzk] суде хотя бы процентов [s:2de1szzk]в[/s:2de1szzk] десять, хотя бы [s:2de1szzk]в[/s:2de1szzk] пять, хотя бы пять! Можно будет жировать до конца жизни.
> М: Какое там пять, десять? Мы хапнем [s:2de1szzk]на[/s:2de1szzk] половину, как минимум. Мы [s:2de1szzk]и вы юридический[/s:2de1szzk] его и юридически похороним. Можете на меня положиться.
> Ж: Так, подожди, нужно продумать нашу [s:2de1szzk]стратегическому проведению на судье[/s:2de1szzk] стратегию поведения на суде. Первое..

----------


## sperk

Спасибо огромное!  ::

----------


## sperk

I was wondering about a few things:
Thanks! 
Очень даже многое... why not много? 
Петрова опередить...does this mean Оставлять позади, обгонять кого-л. в беге...? 
крутые концы...an idiom meaning "connections"? 
царапаться до последнего...scratch for every last bit? 
Какое там пять...why not какой?

----------


## Оля

> Очень даже многое... why not много?

 "Многое" answers the question "Что?" (_Что ты можешь мне предложить?_), while "много" answers the question "Сколько?"
Actually, in colloquial speech, the asnswer could be "Очень даже много" in this case, too, but firstly, with "многое" it sounds better anyway and secondly, I just hear "многое" there.  ::    

> Петрова опередить...does this mean Оставлять позади, обгонять кого-л. в беге...?

 Literally, yes, but it also has a figurative meaning. Here it means "to forestall".   

> крутые концы...an idiom meaning "connections"?

 I wouldn't say it's an idiom, but he definitely means "connections", and it's obvious from the context.   

> царапаться до последнего...scratch for every last bit?

 Царапаться means "to struggle" here.
до последнего = down to the wire (I found that in Lingvo; hope it makes sense   ::  )
Roughly, "до последнего" often means "until hope dies", "while we can".   

> Какое там пять...why not какой?

 Well, that's the expression. Examples:  _- Я думаю, он бросит курить.
- Какое там! Он всю жизнь собирается, никогда он не бросит! 
- Мы успеваем [на встречу] к пяти часам?
- Какое там! Дай бог если к шести успеем!_ 
It means something like "What are you talking about?"

----------


## Звездочёт

Хм... Оля меня обогнала.  :: 
Чтобы не повторяться, отсавлю только примеры со "многое".
1) В последние дни жизни отец говорил как-то особенно; он многое рассказал мне о своей прежней, неизвестной ни мне, ни моему брату жизни _(рассказал что? — рассказал многое)_.
2) Суровая и несправедливая жизнь отобрала у меня почти всё, но то малое [или немногое], что мне осталось, дороже всех сокровищ, что некогда лежали у моих ног _(осталось что? — осталось малое)_. То есть кратко можно ответить так: на вопрос "сколько" отвечаем "много", на вопрос "что" -- "многое".

----------


## sperk

Спасибо!  ::

----------


## sperk

Ещё клипчик, пожалуйста.
Спасибо! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2wzfY_oT1I 
М: Первое дело хороший адвокат. У меня ? любого заседатель.
Ж: Это правильно, но самой надежной встречный компромат на Петрова. Все что угодно, главное что ?
М: Есть у меня один человечик такие алиби стряпает, ?

----------


## Оля

> М: Первое дело - хороший адвокат. У меня есть волчара - задушит любого заседателя.
> Ж: Это правильно. Но самое надежное - встречный компромат на Петрова. Все что угодно, главное, чтобы у присяжных сложилось впечатление, будто жертва - не Петров, а я!
> М: Есть у меня один человечек - такие алиби стряпает! Агата Кристи отдыхает! Обгадит на славу, вы уж мне поверьте. Ваш этот Петров пожалеет, что на свет родился.

----------


## sperk

Спасибо большое!

----------


## sperk

> Originally Posted by sperk  М: Первое дело - хороший адвокат. У меня есть волчара - задушит любого заседателя.
> Ж: Это правильно. Но самое надежное - встречный компромат на Петрова. Все что угодно, главное, чтобы у присяжных сложилось впечатление, будто жертва - не Петров, а я!
> М: Есть у меня один человечек - такие алиби стряпает! Агата Кристи отдыхает! Обгадит на славу, вы уж мне поверьте. Ваш этот Петров пожалеет, что на свет родился.

 Скажите ли, что такое волчара? 
Агата Кристи отдыхает! - Agatha Christie would be impressed? 
Обгадит на славу - will soil his reputation? 
Заранее спасибо большое!

----------


## Оля

> Скажите [s:2pre6w1r]ли[/s:2pre6w1r], что такое волчара?

 волчара --> волк --> wolf --> an experienced wolf --> an experienced shark   

> Агата Кристи отдыхает! - Agatha Christie would be impressed?

 "Xxx отдыхает" is an idiom which means "Xxx is pale before [the thing I'm talking about]".  _Agatha Christie['s phantasy] is nothing compared to what my волчара can invent!_   

> Обгадит на славу - will soil his reputation?

 Обгадит = will soil
на славу = very much, very good, a lot, etc.
"his reputation" is not said, but meant.

----------

